# Environmental advise please



## boo (Oct 14, 2010)

please advise

i don't know and i can't understand Environmental because we didn't have in my university

can you please tell me how can study major part to answer test.

thanks


----------



## EnvEngineer (Oct 15, 2010)

Not much detail to work from but I am guessing that you are talking about the morning part of the 8 hour exam, if so there is not any environmental on that part, it is all water resources, hopefully you have some experience. Your best bet is to get the NCEES outline and study each area, it is the best guide to what you can expect on the exam.


----------



## boo (Oct 15, 2010)

EnvEngineer said:


> Not much detail to work from but I am guessing that you are talking about the morning part of the 8 hour exam, if so there is not any environmental on that part, it is all water resources, hopefully you have some experience. Your best bet is to get the NCEES outline and study each area, it is the best guide to what you can expect on the exam.



thanks


----------



## playboyman007 (Oct 15, 2010)

Boo, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2010)

playboyman007 said:


> Boo, I'm in the same boat.



i think we should take some of the question with answer to the exam


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Oct 19, 2010)

EnvEngineer said:


> there is not any environmental on that part, it is all water resources.


Not necessarily true! Check out the NCEES breakdown: Here is the environmental that can be asked in the morning.

D. Wastewater Treatment

1. Collection systems (e.g., lift stations, sewer networks, infiltration, inflow)

E. Water Treatment

1. Hydraulic loading

2. Distribution systems

Not hard Env., but Env. non the less (aka, hydraulic loading).


----------

